# Operation on my Sophia went fine



## squatting dog (Jul 28, 2022)

And she's back home and a little groggy but ok. Money well spent.  
Curled up in her stroller till bedtime.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 28, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> And she's back home and a little groggy but ok. Money well spent.
> Curled up in her stroller till bedtime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 231631


Sweet little girl, heal fast!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2022)

Bless her doggie heart. Rapid recovery, (((Sophia)))


----------



## feywon (Jul 28, 2022)

Aww. Full and timely recovery to her.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 28, 2022)

So glad to hear it!  They are our lives.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 28, 2022)

*Oh, heal quickly, precious girl.*


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 28, 2022)

She'll be bouncing around soon.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2022)

Good to hear!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 231725


So very precious


----------

